# Fitting a spare wheel



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

We are looking to buy a 2009 Apache 634 but it does not come with a spare wheel 
Has anybody had one fitted, if so where on the van and did you need a special bracket to fasten it to?
Thanx Gaz


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spare*

Keep an eye on ebay for one listed with a carrier. Then you can just get it fitted to the underside of chassis.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

When I had a 634L the spare fitted under the flap at the rear end with the batteries. 
Malc


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We had our spare mounted on a special bracket in the rear locker on our Cheyenne 840D - keeps it safe, clean and easy to access.

Barrie


----------



## WUFBER (May 2, 2009)

On the same subject does anyone know where it goes on a Tracker EKS. The carrier solution sounds good for us as we use the rear locker for other items. We are going to Europe this year and I’m a little uneasy about not having a spare.....Thanks


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

baldybazza said:


> We had our spare mounted on a special bracket in the rear locker on our Cheyenne 840D - keeps it safe, clean and easy to access.
> 
> Barrie


Barrie may I ask where you got the bracket from - unfortunately ours won't fit in the rear locker - 16in wheels and they are too tall, it fits down in the well and is fixed there for the moment with one of those racheting straps, but I would prefer to put it on the outside and put one of those nice ss covers over it...... but have never found out where to get a bracket... also wonder how it gets fixed.

Carol


----------

